# Decent browser RPGs



## jeffh (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, everyone knows to avoid Evony by now. What, if any, free browser-based games, preferably RPGs (which Evony isn't, though that's just one of many, many knocks against them), _are_ worth playing? I see ads (here and elsewhere) for so many different ones that it gets confusing to even try to pick one to try out.

I tend to prefer party-based, _not_ massively multiplayer, games with a significant exploration element, and at the moment I'm looking for one that would just be a good way to kill 20-30 minutes once in a while, so something that's _just _difficult enough to be interesting is in order. I don't want anything trivially easy, nor really hardcore.

But those are just my default settings, if the word of mouth on something is good enough I'd be willing to give it a shot even if it deviated considerably from the above description.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Aug 8, 2009)

You can probably find one or two or three here...

The Best free Text Based Browser Games - Free Browser Based Multiplayer Online Games - FreeBrowserGamer.com

DS


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2009)

I think most of the rpg game ads here are not for browser games, but rather full-fledged pc games.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## heruca (Aug 8, 2009)

Some folks are raving about Hero Mages. I haven't tried it, but it looks nice.


----------



## RossD20Studios (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi jeffh - I found your post via google search so I thought'd I'd help you out. I'm the creator of a new game called "Hero Mages" - a turn-based strategy game where you command your own party of fantasy heroes and pit them against your opponent. We just debuted the game at GenCon Indy 09 this year and it was a big hit with fans of RPGs looking to try something different. Hero Mages has got everything you're looking for- it runs in browser, can be played by up to 4 players, has quick game sessions (avg 25 minutes), and its free to play. We've got a great community of players, the most polite and sportsmen like gamers I've ever seen- and we'd be happy to have you join us!

Our website is www.heromages.com


----------



## Feanor1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I came across this thread on google as well. It looks like it has been a while but if If you like text based browser games I would try Lyrania. It has a decent sized player base and active admins who are continually updating the game. You can fight mobs, join a guild, build a house, and much more. It looks like I am not allowed to post links yet, so feel free to message me if you have any questions regarding the game.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 29, 2013)

There is one that I used to play a while ago called Ancient Anguish it's at anguish.org... sorry, the thingie won't let me post a link. It is a really good text based game... I should play it again now that I have internet again.


----------



## GSHamster (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not out yet, but City of Steam looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but Kingdom of Loathing is still out there, and is still going strong after 10 solid years (January 31st was it's birthday).


----------

